# Shirataru no Kun



## harleyt26 (Dec 6, 2007)

Anyone here know a version of Shirataru no Kun?I practice Ryu Kyu Kobudo but would like to see any version to try to fill in forgotten segments.Any version may ring a bell or light a bulb.I won't be seeing my kobudo sensei till next fall.


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 7, 2007)

This is Oshiro Sensei performing Tomari Shirataru No Kun:

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1025375850289511478

I don't know how different it is from the "regular" Shirataru No Kun, although I do hope to learn it this coming February, when I visit Hawaii, since Oshiro Sensei will be paying the headquarters a visit!


----------

